# planning on doing a 1/72 scale diorama



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

Since from what I can tell the 1/72 scale stuff is already put together which makes it easier on me due to a lack of hand eye coordination, I'm thinking of make a 1/72 scale diorama using an army theme.

So with that in mind what would be best for a base for it? What about scenery? Which company makes the best looking 1/72 scale tanks and other vehicles? 


My idea is to either do something modern or go outside of the box and do what if stuff like having an M1A2 face a Tiger I


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I still recommend finding a copy of Shep Paine's vintage "How to Build Dioramas" published by Kalmbach. I am not sure if it is still in print or not, but its a very common book. While it covers more large scale stuff, the basic techniques are the same. The cool thing with Shep's book is that it is totally old school do it yourself stuff. It was published back in the day before you could buy ready made diorama products. So, he shows how to make it from scratch. 

Probably the most accessible brand of diorama/landscaping material is the vast Woodland Scenics line. It is sold just about everywhere including some products in Michaels and Hobby Lobby. Some of their greenery is a bit bright and toy like to my eye, but you can also paint a lot of the stuff. The nice thing for you is WS is geared to HO railroad modelers so the stuff is pretty small. Most commercial military diorama stuff will be geared towards 1/35 scale and up.

As to what tanks etc to buy it will depend on what you want to build, your modeling skill, or budget. Revell Germany might be a good starting point. They have a vast range of mostly good 1/72 and some older ex-Matchbox 1/76 kits and figures. Dragon do some nice 1/72 tanks but the price is now about $30 for a larger size tank. ACE makes some rough kits of a lot of modern Russian equipment.


----------



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> I still recommend finding a copy of Shep Paine's vintage "How to Build Dioramas" published by Kalmbach. I am not sure if it is still in print or not, but its a very common book.


 I'm sure i can find it online somewhere



> Probably the most accessible brand of diorama/landscaping material is the vast Woodland Scenics line. It is sold just about everywhere including some products in Michaels and Hobby Lobby. Some of their greenery is a bit bright and toy like to my eye, but you can also paint a lot of the stuff. The nice thing for you is WS is geared to HO railroad modelers so the stuff is pretty small. Most commercial military diorama stuff will be geared towards 1/35 scale and up.


I've used Scene-A-Rama products for the first two dioramas i made



> As to what tanks etc to buy it will depend on what you want to build, your modeling skill, or budget. Revell Germany might be a good starting point. They have a vast range of mostly good 1/72 and some older ex-Matchbox 1/76 kits and figures. Dragon do some nice 1/72 tanks but the price is now about $30 for a larger size tank. ACE makes some rough kits of a lot of modern Russian equipment.


I'm currently what i guess is Skill Level 1, meaning the screw together model kits from Testors and NewRay. I've been looking at the MRC stuff but i'm not sure how good that is, Dragon's stuff at least what i've found also looks good but the ones i would love to use seem to be out of stock  As for budget, it's not really that much of an issue unless something is over $50


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The MRC pre built tanks are "okay". They are pre built versions of Trumpeter's 1/72 kits. Most of them are rather mediocre. Fortunately much of the Trumpeter range is duplicated elsewhere.

In the end it may boil down to what vehicle you want. In 1/72 there is much less choice than 1/35. For example, if you have to have a T-80 I think the old Revell kit is about it. Likewise the old Hasegawa Crusader III is it in 1/72.


----------



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> The MRC pre built tanks are "okay". They are pre built versions of Trumpeter's 1/72 kits. Most of them are rather mediocre. Fortunately much of the Trumpeter range is duplicated elsewhere.
> 
> In the end it may boil down to what vehicle you want. In 1/72 there is much less choice than 1/35. For example, if you have to have a T-80 I think the old Revell kit is about it. Likewise the old Hasegawa Crusader III is it in 1/72.


I haven't found much if any pre built stuff in the 1/35 scale, which is the bigger issue for me.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You find more pre finished stuff in 1/32 than 1/35 but there is some. I personally don't like pre finished stuff, though. I mean some is ok to look at, but the best store bought pre builts are usually on par with a mediocre model at best. These are 1/32 http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTJZ5&P=ML


----------



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> You find more pre finished stuff in 1/32 than 1/35 but there is some. I personally don't like pre finished stuff, though. I mean some is ok to look at, but the best store bought pre builts are usually on par with a mediocre model at best. These are 1/32 http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTJZ5&P=ML


eep @ some of the prices lol... Thanks for the link it will give me more to consider


----------



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

So, after looking at the unimax stuff on towerhobby, I think I have changed to mind and i'm going to go with a 1/32 scale using the unimax stuff and make a WWII themed diorama in the 1/32 scale...

EDIT: I've been looking at stuff like http://diorama.scale-model-kits.com/products/Belgium-Village-House-MA35015.html how will it look with the 1/32 tanks?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm the thing is with the Mini Art building is that some things, like doorways, are a bit small even in 1/35 scale. I suppose in Mini Art Ville people are 5 feet tall since a 6 footer would smack his forehead. I think they may look noticeably small in 1/32

There are pretty much no diorama accessories made specifically for 1/32 since its mostly a die cast/toy/pre finished scale (or model airplane scale). Nowdays there are no/not many 1/35 armor kits. 1/35 is dominant.


----------

